# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  3 fly de Chris Kenner?

## Lukan

Hola compañeros, pues me gustaría saber algunas cosas sobre este juego, qué me podéis contar??  Traanquiloooss que no estoy pidiendo el secreto que ya lo puedo sospechar. Me refiero al precio que está por ahí, si requiere de mucha destreza para manipularlo, si merece la pena, en fin, lo que viene siendo vuestra opinón. Creo que hay un dvd con monedas morgan, de 1$, que son un poco más grandes que las de medio dolar, no?

Pues eso, a ver qué me podéis decir por este lado abierto.

Saludos!!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Hola,

Toda la información del 3 Fly de Kenner la puedes encontrar en su libro "Out of Control". Eso sí, para realizar este juego de forma óptima necesitarás monedas de tamaño Dollar, técnica y sobre todo un buen manejo numismágico. Si alguna vez nos vemos pídeme que te lo muestre.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Lukan

Pues voy a intentar acercarme este sábado al cimu. A ver si por fin puedo!!

Saludos y gracias tocayo!

----------


## Lukan

Pues al final no pude este sábado tampoco, espero poder el 26 de febrero. De todas formas Pedro, es posible que haya una versión con monedas gimmick (por no dar más detalles) y otra con monedas ... sin gimmick?, jejeje. 

Lo digo por videos en los que veo una manipulación, digamos dentro de lo normal, y otra en las que parece haber algo más,... esto de la zona abierta y no poder explicarme claramente!! pero vamos, creo que me entiendes.

Saludos!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Te entiendo y de momento te puedo decir que no es bueno ser tan Youtubero... _
__"Toda la Magia está en los libros"_ _(Fred Kaps)_

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Lukan

jejejee, sii, youtube tiene cosas muy malas pero también buenas. A veces lo uso para conseguir información sobre juegos por ver algunos reviews interesantes que hacen sin revelar nada. De todas formas a los videos que me refiero son a los de promoción del juego, uno que lleva dvd y las monedas morgan, no sé exactamente si es de Chris Kenner o es otra versión, de Daryl. Voy a intentar localizarlo y lo pongo.

En este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zBIuooKWI0  , casi todos los que encuentro los han subido alguna web de magia y no se puede , ni quiero, hacerles publicidad, en este por lo menos no lleva la publi en el título del video. Este creo que es de Steve Tippeconnic

Pero bueno vamos a lo que interesa, en este video me hace sospechar que una de las monedas es una fl*****, aparte de algunos movimientos extraños que hace, digo extraños porque no les veo sentido y son entre otras cosas los que me hacen pensar el la moneda fl*****.

De todas formas Pedro a ver si alguna vez podemos quedar y ya lo veo en directo.

Saludos!!

----------


## MrTrucado

Estoy contigo Lukan, es una FL..... y si no estoy equivocado es una que no tiene banda, la vi en una tienda virtual y es que justamente solo la hacen con las morgan. Ahora bién, luego repercute en el precio, je,je

----------


## malcolm

Es Ben Salinas el que actua.

----------


## Lukan

> Estoy contigo Lukan, es una FL..... y si no estoy equivocado es una que no tiene banda, la vi en una tienda virtual y es que justamente solo la hacen con las morgan. *Ahora bién, luego repercute en el precio*, je,je


La verdad es que tengo un contacto que me las puede conseguir por menos de 50€ (las tres monedas para este juego, supongo que una sola será fl*****, ya le preguntaré), que al precio que te venden las morgan normales y las otras creo que no es mal precio. Aunque de momento aguanto, jejeje.


Saludos!!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

No hay "moneda flipada" en el video del 3 Fly de Ben Salinas. Antes de intentar destripar todo (y encima de forma errónea) a través de videos de YouTube es conveniente *estudiar* más Magia (y lo que no es Magia pero sí extrapolable a ella) a través de nuestros amiguitos los olvidados libros... Sin duda alguna este es el mejor método de aprendizaje autodidacta en Magia y os aseguro que el ¿esfuerzo? se verá recompensado con creces...

Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------


## MrTrucado

> No hay "moneda flipada" en el video del 3 Fly de Ben Salinas. Antes de intentar destripar todo (y encima de forma errónea) a través de videos de YouTube es conveniente *estudiar* más Magia (y lo que no es Magia pero sí extrapolable a ella) a través de nuestros amiguitos los olvidados libros... Sin duda alguna este es el mejor método de aprendizaje autodidacta en Magia y os aseguro que el ¿esfuerzo? se verá recompensado con creces...


 
En cuanto al autor del video, si es Ben Salinas, como decis, en cuanto a tu comentario, entiendo que lo que quieres decir es que el efecto se puede hacer sin gimmick, porque este efecto lo tiene, porque estudiar y aprender es esencial, pero a veces hay que *sacar la cabeza de los libros* y darse un paseo por las tiendas y verias que el efecto del tio Ben viene con un dvd y gimmick. Eso si gracias por "tus sabios consejos".

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

No creo que Ben Salinas tenga nada que enseñar a nadie, su ejecucción del juego es precisamente eso, una ejecucción como todo lo que hace.

Creo que Pedro sabe bien que trae entre manos Ben Salinas, creo que los tiros no van por ahí.

Citando a una frase genial de un amigo "Los secretos están bien guardados en los libros", porque nadie los lee. 

Un abrazo y no os calentéis que no va a ningun lado

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ...en cuanto a tu comentario, entiendo que lo que quieres decir es que el efecto se puede hacer sin gimmick


Entenderás eso pero para nada es lo que quería decir.




> porque este efecto lo tiene


Solo repetiré lo que ya dije: 




> No hay "moneda flipada" en el video del 3 Fly de Ben Salinas.


Y no suelo hacer afirmaciones desde la ignorancia (como hacen otros) y este caso tampoco es una excepción.





> ...a veces hay que *sacar la cabeza de los libros* y darse un paseo por las tiendas y verias que el efecto del tio Ben viene con un dvd y gimmick.


.
Conozco muy bien el método que utiliza Ben Salinas precisamente gracias a *no sacar la cabeza de los libros y* ya sabía desde hace un par de años que el tío Ben vendía su versión con Monedas y DVD gracias a un compañero de Benidorm que me mostró este 3 Fly antes de que se comercializase en España (por cierto, las monedas Morgan con las que viene son falsas)





> Eso si gracias por "tus sabios consejos".


De nada hombre.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## MrTrucado

El refranero español es muy sabio cuando dice "El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra"
Bién dices que conocías el efecto porque te lo enseñó un amigo de Benidorm, la verdad es que tienes mucha suerte que alguien te enseñe efectos de este modo, pero en ese metodo de aprendizaje no me parece atisvar ningún tipo de libro que hayas leido o haya pasado por tus manos, antes de dar consejos uno debería de dar ejemplo.
En cuanto al efecto en concreto copio y pego a continuacion como se vende el efecto en cuestión:
Una rutina muy especial en la que las monedas viajan de una mano a otra como nunca antes habias visto

El Set incluye un dvd con toda la rutina perfectamente explicada para que puedas realizar este milagro

Se incluyen tambien 3 monedas Morgan con un* gimmick*

NOTA IMPORTANTE: Las monedas Norteamericanas Morgan que se acompañan en el set son REPLICAS PERFECTAS de las originales. Mismo tamaño y diseño asi como el metal envejecido y con casi el mismo sonido metalico

Esa es la razon del bajo precio que de tener las monedas originales triplicaria su valor
Como puedes ver si hay gimmick, y a lo mejor tienes razón y no hay moneda flipada como dices tu, pero uno debe de saber decir las cosas y por mucho que sepa, ser un poco más humilde con los pobres ignorantes que estamos en este foro con afán de aprender.
Si te ha molestado algo de lo que te he dicho, te pido disculpas ya que pienso que E.S.Andrews tiene razón, esto no nos lleva a ningún lado.
Si desde mi insignificante sabiduria si algún día puedo ayudarte en algo, tienes mi mano tendida.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡*Hasta aquí, señores*, que se detecta un cierto pique en la conversación que, a las almas sensibles, nos hace daño a la vista.
Por favor, dejémonos de dimes y diretes que sólo nos llevan a crear malestar y centrémonos en el tema que nos ocupa.
Si no lo hacemos así, cerramos el hilo y todos salimos perdiendo, porque el tema, la verdad, es apasionante.
Gracias.

----------


## luis_bcn

buenas ,hablo desde mi mas completa ignorancia ( ya que si de cartas se poco ,de monedas menos ) en el video que ha puesto lukan ,  creo que utiliza una moneda ( c....... d......... ) no lo aseguro ya que en esta rama estoy totalmente perdido ,pero viendo sus movimientos creo que si .
un saludo

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Por tratar de sumar algo al hilo, decir que he estudiado este efecto durante algún tiempo (de lo poco que he estudiado en serio con monedas dicho sea de paso), y he de decir que es extraordinariamente difícil hacer que funcione en público por muchas razones (hablo de mi experiencia), es mucho más comercial y dramáticamente mas efectivo unas coins across. 

Algunas posibles razones:
- Algunas versiones y manejos del efectos pueden llegar a ser confusos
- La viaje de la última moneda siempre es el peor
- Es demasiado imposible, se dejan pocas salidas falsas ¿vulneravilidad del secreto?
- Es una rutina que a menudo se hace corta.

Recomendable estudiar

Gary Kurtz, Chris Kenner, Michael Vincent, Daryl...

y de aquí sin duda Kiko.

----------


## Lukan

No me había dado cuenta de que había habido tanto movimiento. Estoy con Pulgas en que no perece la pena picarse, ojo! que no digo que nadie lo haya hecho, pero a veces al leer nos podemos malinterpretar, no nos vemos, no nos escuchamos... en fin, ya me entendéis.  De todas formas y para sacar lo bueno de este hilo os diré que he conseguido más de lo que esperaba. Ya sabemos que existen varias formas de hacer este juego, con y sin gimmick, en cuanto a la discusión del video no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo así que bueno... 
Pedro sigo viendo un para de cosas muy raras, ya te las comentaré.  Así  si un día coincidimos en Santa Cruz ya tenemos de qué empezar a hablar, jejejeje. 


Saludos y muchas gracias a todos!

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Solo aclarar que al menos por mi parte no hay pique de ningún tipo. Estamos hablando sin revelar nada en exceso... El problema es que a través de un foro todo es muy fácil de malinterpretar. 

Y por mi parte poco más que aportar al hilo en esta parte abierta del foro que no se haya comentado ya.

Saludos,

Pedro Bryce.










PD: Para solucionar el problema del viaje de la última moneda de forma práctica (sin engorros adicionales, ni malos ángulos) que como bien comenta E.S. Andrews es siempre el peor, se podría aplicar un método muy antiguo usado para bolas... E.S. Andrews como nos vemos dentro de muy poco te lo comento en persona.

----------


## MrTrucado

Estoy con Pedro, no hay pique, por mi parte tampoco, lo que ocurre es que es imposible transmitirlo todo con un teclado, por eso mis disculpas hacia Pedro, lo que ocurre es que soy a veces muy irónico, y para esto el tono con que se dicen las cosas es esencial, a parte de conocer a la persona. Si algún día me conoceis y os pierdo la vergüenza lo entendereis.
En cuanto al efecto, habiendo visto el video y lo que se dice en las tiendas, que está en el anterior mensaje, yo no me lo compraba, si se puede hacer sin gimmick, lo prefiero cien veces, alguién conoce algun video del efecto que no sea del tio Ben?

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno como nadie contesta a la pregunta he estado buscando el efecto en internet, aquí lo teneis sin gimmick, una pasada!!! 
Aunque es algo diferente al primero, ya que van desapareciendo y luego aparecen las monedas.
Ahora bién se aprecia la diferencia de videos del tio Ben al del señor Chris Kenner.
Aquí lo teneis, lo he editado porque después venía la revelación y lo he puesto en youtube:
YouTube - THREE FRY BY CRHIS KENNER

----------


## Lukan

Yo he visto videos en el que se usan monedas normales pero como dice Pedro ya estaríamos comentando demasiado por la zona abierta, y para estar escribiendo llenándolo todo de asteríscos y palabras clave..., buuff!! qué pereza, jejejee.   

Estoy deseando quedar con alguien al que le gusten y sepa de monedas!!  El otro día compré unas monedas chinas muy muy bonitas, son parecidas a unas muy raras que venden en numismática ,  son muy chulas con un dragón, plateadas y, en fin, creo que son de tamaño parecidas a las morgan o las de medio dolar. De diámetro tienen unos 3 cm, me da que pueden ser buenas para manipularlas y usarlas en juegos. A ver si tengo tiempo y pongo unas imágenes para que me digáis qué os parecen, ok?

Saludooss!!

----------


## Lukan

> Bueno como nadie contesta a la pregunta he estado buscando el efecto en internet, aquí lo teneis sin gimmick, una pasada!!! 
> Aunque es algo diferente al primero, ya que van desapareciendo y luego aparecen las monedas.
> Ahora bién se aprecia la diferencia de videos del tio Ben al del señor Chris Kenner.
> Aquí lo teneis, lo he editado porque después venía la revelación y lo he puesto en youtube:
> YouTube - THREE FRY BY CRHIS KENNER


Había puesto el anterior posta antes de ver el tuyo. Aunque como dices no es exactamente igual es una pasada, muy bueno!!

----------


## AngelSN

Vamos a ver, es que esa rutina no es la misma, por eso no lo veis igual. Esa es su rutina "Three fry" y en el hilo se habla del "*Three FLY*" cuyo nombre original es "Ménage á trois" publicada en Descontrol Total (Páginas) y que podéis ver aquí YouTube - "RAW" Footage of Chris Kenner- Out Of Control a partir de 2:31".

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Claro, el Thre Fry y el Three Fly (Ménage á trois) evidentemente no es lo mismo como bien apunta AngelSN.




> En cuanto al efecto, habiendo visto el video y lo que se dice en las tiendas, que está en el anterior mensaje, yo no me lo compraba, si se puede hacer sin gimmick, lo prefiero cien veces, alguién conoce algun video del efecto que no sea del tio Ben?


El video ya lo puedes ver. Ahora si quieres el método detallado de nuevo toca remitiros a los libros...

Saludos,




Pedro Bryce.

----------


## MrTrucado

> Vamos a ver, es que esa rutina no es la misma, por eso no lo veis igual. Esa es su rutina "Three fry" y en el hilo se habla del "*Three FLY*" cuyo nombre original es "Ménage á trois" publicada en Descontrol Total (Páginas) y que podéis ver aquí YouTube - "RAW" Footage of Chris Kenner- Out Of Control a partir de 2:31".


Muchas gracias Angel por aclararnos el tema, de verdad, he estado viendo las rutinas que aparece en el libro Totally out of control y es un libro muy interesante.

----------


## Lukan

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Estas son las monedas que os digo. Qué os parecen?   También tengo del mismo tamaño en color cobre las típicas del agujero, pero grandes están muy bien. 

Saludos!

----------


## maxi_bsasmagic

Hay un efecto de tres monedas interesante pero es de chad sandborn utiliza monedas normales the holy grail coin routine,  YouTube - Holy Grail Coin Routine by Chad Sanborn   te va a interesar, el de chris kenner no se que les parece, pero ami no me termina de convencer.

----------


## Lukan

El de chris kenner esta muy bien pero la verdad es que aunque no veas lo movimientos siempre se sospecha que lo que se hace es esconderlas muy bien, aunque seas muy profano ( el three fry). Me sigue gustando más el menage a trois o 3 fly, como le llamamos al principio.

Habéis podido ver las monedas?

----------


## Lukan

Como nadie comenta nada me voy a dar ánimos yo mismo, jejjee. Las he estado probando y practicando con ellas y me gustan mucho, tienen un agarre fácil y se hace bien el emapalme, digo que se hace bien porque si puedo hacerlo yo que estoy empezando... ejejee. Estoy practicando algunos juegos en los que me he inventado unas rutinas que creo que pueden funcionar, y digo esto porque las he probado con mi mujer, (no penséis mal...). Ella es muy escéptica y no le gusta mucho la magia, aparte que sabe las cosas que tengo pero lo que cuando algo funciona con ella ya sé que puede dar buen resultado con el resto de profanos :P .
Las rutinas son sencillas, un traspaso de moneda de una mano a otra, en un asombroso viaje por el cuerpo, jejeje. Y otra es que dejo en la mano de un espectador 3 monedas y estrujando la mano, yo le ayudo a sostenerla para darle mi energía, claro está, una moneda le traspasa quedando sólo 2 monedas en su mano.

jejejje, me encanta, como digo estoy empezando y espero no desanimarme. La gente se cansa de que siempre le haga juegos de cartas, por eso también tengo más juguetes, jejeje. Pero las monedas siempre me han llamado la atención y se pueden llevar encima fácilmente.

Saludos!!

----------


## mnlmato

Si se cansan de que les hagas juegos de cartas pues no les hagas, eso sí, llegará el momento en que te pidan alguno...

----------


## Lukan

> Si se cansan de que les hagas juegos de cartas pues no les hagas, eso sí, llegará el momento en que te pidan alguno...


jejeje tienes razón, sin ir más lejos me pasó el sábado pasado. En casa de un amigo me dijeron: "no nos vas a hacer nada de magia?"  jejeje, y yo: "bueeenooo, vaaale"  jejeje.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Lo que es justo es justo, y en este caso lo justo es darle la razón a Pedro Bryce. Tengo un dvd que explica varias rutinas entre ellas el 4 coina across y el 3 fly , que nos dio que hablar en este hilo, y efectivamente el 3 fly, al igual que el across se hace con monedas sin "flipaje" =P ninguno. Pedro tenías razón!

Ah! y conseguí 5 monedas morgan guapísimas, a ver si les saco partido que soy más perro que el suelo!!

Mis monedas  =D


http://www.tqfotos.es/mostrar.php?im...998_morgan.jpg


Saludos!

----------


## hakan di milo

realmente en mi opinion no me gusta ese juego porque es altamente peligroso a ser descubierto pero es mi opinion si queres un truco bueno de las 3 en este caso las 4 fly ,busca "onecoin" que lo ejecuta el y es con gimmick pero vale la pena es exelente yo lo hago...o lo intento jajaja

----------


## Lukan

> realmente en mi opinion no me gusta ese juego porque es altamente peligroso a ser descubierto pero es mi opinion si queres un truco bueno de las 3 en este caso las 4 fly ,busca "onecoin" que lo ejecuta el y es con gimmick pero vale la pena es exelente yo lo hago...o lo intento jajaja


no encuentro el juego que me dices, dónde puedo verlo?

Saludos!

----------


## magicfelipe

Creo que se refiere al "COIN ONE" de Homer Liwag...

----------


## hakan di milo

aqui te posteo el video 




me equivique el nombre perdon lo traduci al español y lo mezcle con el ingles jaja

----------


## Lukan

mmm... interesante...

----------


## Chaoz

os habeis planteado la posibilidad de hacer el 3fly con casc****** usando monedas del señor henry evans... yo toy en ello y creo que es MUY visual con las ventajas que tienen esas casc*** jumbo claro!

----------


## MrTrucado

Pues con las del señor Henry Evans no lo habia pensado la verdad, yo he tenido en mis manos las dream coins que no son con Cas********. son des******** y la verdad es que no me han convencido, además para que hacerlo con cas********, cuando lo puedes hacer solo con tus manos, se que el efecto es el mismo para el espectador, pero a mi me llena más hacerlo solo con mis manos. Eso no quita que la idea es buena y me gusta, y no te digo que no lo pruebe, ja,ja, es que soy muy facilón. Pero ya te digo prefiero hacerlo sin nada.

----------


## Chaoz

yo veo mucho mas potentes las versiones con casc*** la verdad

----------


## hakan di milo

Es mas visual con casc*, pero depende del gusto y exigencia del interprete .

----------

